# Cherry Jam



## danpeikes (Jul 8, 2009)

I have some cherries tha are bit past their prime and are a bit bland.  I am thinking about making them into a jam.  Now I am not worried about shelf life, I can stick it in the fridge and use it up quickly.  I am looking for a recipe or method to do this, the easier the better.  Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## Mary Microwave (Jul 8, 2009)

I made jam for the first time this year using some of our bumper strawbery crop.  It was easy using the Sure-Gel instructions.  The instructions did say to use your best fruit and not the over ripes.


----------



## mcnerd (Jul 11, 2009)

If you use those past-their-prime and bland cherries for jam you will have the same kind of jam.  For good jams you want fresh picked with lots of flavor.

To learn how to make jam, read the recipes inside a box of pectin or in the Ball Blue Book of preserving.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 11, 2009)

or put them in a quart jar, add a cup of sugar, fill with vodka. Turn the jars over and back each day until the sugar dissolves, then let 'em sit for a couple of weeks... mmmm. a good drink, add to club soda over ice.  or as a cordial. or over ice cream...


----------



## danpeikes (Jul 12, 2009)

OK the old cherries needed to go.  Bought 3# more today along with some ball jars some pectin.  Hopefully this week I will get to give this a shot.


----------



## danpeikes (Jul 14, 2009)

made my first batch tonight.  Not sure how well it setup .  Put it in the fridge to finish cooling but either way it tasted amazing


----------



## danpeikes (Jul 14, 2009)

PS decided not to can it this time.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 14, 2009)

Try adding some lemon juice, grated lemon rind, a little almond extract and a touch of cinnamon to your recipe.  It'll pop up cherries with flat flavor.


----------



## danpeikes (Jul 14, 2009)

Janet H said:


> Try adding some lemon juice, grated lemon rind, a little almond extract and a touch of cinnamon to your recipe. It'll pop up cherries with flat flavor.


Added lemmon jauice/zest when i made it to boost pectin.  After a night in the fridge it looks like it has setup nicely. gonna have some on toast for breakfast.


----------

